# In-Person Lyft Support



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft customer service is taking a great leap forward. For years, Lyft had few answers to Uber's nationwide network of Greenlight Hubs, which provide face-to-face meetings between drivers and support representatives. That's now changing in 10 cities: San Francisco, Los Angles, Portland, Boston, Seattle, DC, Chicago, Phoenix, and Atlanta. The facilities help with driver orientation and provide auto inspection. Great news for drivers on top of Lyft's market share growing past 25%.
______________________________

*Lyft opens up hubs across the country to get drivers on the road in a few hours*
CNBC - 1 Jul 2017 by John Shinal

Lyft is using some of its $600 million in new funding to open driver-service centers-called hubs -to get drivers on the road in a matter of hours.

The company has centers in nine U.S. cities and is opening a 10th hub in the coming months, a spokesperson told CNBC, without disclosing the location. They're currently in cities that include Boston, Seattle, Los Angeles and Chicago and opened in Phoenix and Atlanta in June.

It's part of a wider effort by the start-up to take market share from Uber, which is reeling from the fallout over management misconduct.

A report earlier this month based on research from the firm TXN Solutions said* Lyft's market share had risen to near 25 percent, from 21 percent two years earlier.* That was before Uber CEO Travis Kalanick resigned from the company after reports detailed widespread sexual discrimination, bullying and other hostile workplace behavior.

Part orientation center, part vehicle-inspection station, Lyft said these hubs are helping the ride-hailing company get new drivers behind the wheel faster.

*Grab a coffee, watch a training film, check the tires*
Prospective Lyft drivers who've already passed a background check can get on the road in as little as an hour or two, says Mihir Gandhi, general manager of Lyft's northern California operations.

The number of safety checks Lyft makes on a prospective driver's car varies from state to state, Gandhi said. Because of the background check, the total time it takes between signing up and hitting the road for Lyft ranges from a handful of days to two weeks.

At Lyft's San Francisco hub, located on the edge of an industrial district between downtown and the airport, a line of drivers cues up to fill out paperwork, watch a training film and submit their car for inspection.

Some sip coffee and watch TV as they wait their turn.

Shane Watson, a Lyft driver in San Francisco, said it took him "an hour and five minutes" to complete the on-boarding process at the service center. "It's definitely pretty easy," he said.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I could have sworn they had this earlier in its inception but decided to do away with it for some reason. I remember they would come to Caribou Coffee in Chapel Hill, for instance.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> I could have sworn they had this earlier in its inception but decided to do away with it for some reason. I remember they would come to Caribou Coffee in Chapel Hill, for instance.


I believe that the difference is that these hubs are intended to be a permanent Lyft presence, not a one-time Q&A or temporary recruiting event. Lyft recently came to Stamford CT for a one-day Q&A and they have had several recruiting events all over NY State during the last month.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Maven said:


> I believe that the difference is that these hubs are intended to be a permanent Lyft presence, not a one-time Q&A or temporary recruiting event. Lyft recently came to Stamford CT for a one-day Q&A and they have had several recruiting events all over NY State during the last month.


I could be wrong but I thought at the time it was intended to be permanent, at least nothing on Lyft's website said it was for a limited time.

In any case, sounds good. Uber has something similar with the Sprint spots, so Lyft is competing in that department.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Maven said:


> Lyft customer service is taking a great leap forward. For years, Lyft had few answers to Uber's nationwide network of Greenlight Hubs, which provide face-to-face meetings between drivers and support representatives. That's now changing in 10 cities: San Francisco, Los Angles, Portland, Boston, Seattle, DC, Chicago, Phoenix, and Atlanta. The facilities help with driver orientation and provide auto inspection. Great news for drivers on top of Lyft's market share growing past 25%.
> ______________________________
> 
> *Lyft opens up hubs across the country to get drivers on the road in a few hours*
> ...


Uber Green light offices, where? I was told there was an office if Ft. Myers. Lie. Then told, Miami. I was going to drive there but Hurricane Matthew said no. I sent documents, photographs, statement & receipts via Certified mail with turn signature card to address provided by UBER. When large envelope was finally returned, 'vacant building. No business at this address's was written on it. No wonder they didn't want me to drive out there. Only took them 2-2½ mos but, they finally paid for damages.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Scruffy one said:


> Uber Green light offices, where? I was told there was an office if Ft. Myers. Lie. Then told, Miami. I was going to drive there but Hurricane Matthew said no. I sent documents, photographs, statement & receipts via Certified mail with turn signature card to address provided by UBER. When large envelope was finally returned, 'vacant building. No business at this address's was written on it. No wonder they didn't want me to drive out there. Only took them 2-2½ mos but, they finally paid for damages.


There are Uber Greenlight Hubs all over Florida including: Miami, Orlando, and Tampa. Uber Greenlight Hubs can be found nationwide. To find one near you, go to your city page, "uber.com/drive/<city name>" and append the word contact, example: uber.com/drive/raleigh/contact/. You may also need to click the link "Get Help".


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Maven said:


> There are Uber Greenlight Hubs all over Florida including: Miami, Orlando, and Tampa. Uber Greenlight Hubs can be found nationwide. To find one near you, go to your city page, "uber.com/drive/<city name>" and append the word contact, example: uber.com/drive/raleigh/contact/. You may also need to click the link "Get Help".


Will have to do that. I know shortly after I started, I requested the address for the nearest office. Was told Ft. Myers. Then, several months ago, I ran into some trouble after a pax vomited in my car. I will provide pictures to backup what I'm saying, if you like. I jumped through all their hoops, pictures, estimate. The cleaning bill was $265. + change. They billed $150 back to customer. Of course customer denied & made up a story. I reminded Uber, I drive with an ALWAYS on video with audio. Long story short, I requested address for nearest Greenlight office. MIAMI. Ok, I'll go there. THey tried to talk me out of it but, my mind was made up. Hurricane Matthew prevented my trip. I put all documents, ie; sworn statement, copy of est & receipt of payment in full, etc. Sent it Certified mail with return signature card. It took about 6 weeks for the envelope to get returned to me with note written on it from post office in Miami; Vacant building. No business at this address. Glad Matthew kept me from driving out there. Maybe they have updated their info in the past few mos. They did, finally pay the balance owed. Took about two and a half months but, I finally received it.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Scruffy one said:


> Will have to do that. I know shortly after I started, I requested the address for the nearest office. Was told Ft. Myers. Then, several months ago, I ran into some trouble after a pax vomited in my car. I will provide pictures to backup what I'm saying, if you like. I jumped through all their hoops, pictures, estimate. The cleaning bill was $265. + change. They billed $150 back to customer. Of course customer denied & made up a story. I reminded Uber, I drive with an ALWAYS on video with audio. Long story short, I requested address for nearest Greenlight office. MIAMI. Ok, I'll go there. THey tried to talk me out of it but, my mind was made up. Hurricane Matthew prevented my trip. I put all documents, ie; sworn statement, copy of est & receipt of payment in full, etc. Sent it Certified mail with return signature card. It took about 6 weeks for the envelope to get returned to me with note written on it from post office in Miami; Vacant building. No business at this address. Glad Matthew kept me from driving out there. Maybe they have updated their info in the past few mos. They did, finally pay the balance owed. Took about two and a half months but, I finally received it.


No need to provide pix. We already know what barf looks like  Congrats on winning your "battle of wills" with Uber.


----------

